# All The Aires In France 4th and Spain 2nd Updates



## Waves (Apr 17, 2008)

Update information

http://www.vicariousbooks.co.uk/updates_all_the_aires_france.shtml

http://www.vicariousbooks.co.uk/updates_all_the_aires_spain_portugal.shtml

John


----------



## Waves (Apr 17, 2008)

http://www.vicariousbooks.co.uk/updates_all_the_aires_mountains.shtml

http://www.vicariousbooks.co.uk/updates_all_the_aires_benelux_scandinavia.shtml

http://www.vicariousbooks.co.uk/updates_sea_view_camping.shtml

http://www.vicariousbooks.co.uk/updates_camping_morocco.shtml

The above are the rest of the links shoul have included them in the first post.

John


----------

